# Ispconfig DNS Verwaltung und z.B. Domainrobot DNS Verwaltung



## Germanius (20. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mein begrenztes Wissen als Ispconfig-Neuling erweitern und bitte um eure Mithilfe 

Ich habe den Sinn von der Ispconfig DNS Verwaltung noch nicht ganz verstanden. Momentan lege ich alle Records über meinen Domainrobot an, A-Einträge, MX-Einträge und so weiter. Des Weiteren habe ich auch noch eine Software über die Kunden selber Einträge vornehmen können. Funktioniert über eine Schnittstelle der Software mit Schnittstelle vom Domainrobot.
Mal ganz flach gefragt: Was bringt mir oder dem Kunden dann die DNS-Verwaltung von Ispconfig?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Quest (21. Jan. 2010)

Der Domainrobot ist vermutlich eine Schnittstelle um die DNS-Server deines Providers mit Infos zu deinen DNS-Zonen zu füttern?

Bei dieser DNS Verwaltung ist einer der DNS-Server deines Providers der Master-DNS, dieser hat immer das aktuelle Zonefile. Die anderen Server holen sich die Infos über deine Domain bei diesem ab.
Wenn du etwas ändern möchtest, MX Record abändern, A Record hinzufügen, ... musst du also immer über den Robot bzw. über eine Schnittstelle mit einem anderen Programm mit dem Robot Kontakt aufnehmen und die Änderung vornehmen.
Deinen Kunden musst du diese Möglichkeit auch geben.

Bei meinem Provider (Schleichwerbung: Hetzner) habe ich die Möglichkeit alternativ zu dem Zonefile auf dem Hetzner-Server einen eigenen DNS-Server anzugeben. Das ist dann mein ISP3 Server.
Wenn ich das mache holen sich die Hetzner-DNS-Server die DNS Infos bei meinem Server ab, mein Server ist dann der Master von dem alle ihre Infos beziehen.
Ich - bzw. meine Kunden - habe(n) dann die volle Kontrolle über die Domains, aus ISP3 heraus statt mit noch einer Software rumfuchteln zu müssen.


----------

